# Some people make me sick.



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I read on the other happening. I can't believe how cruel people can be.

The two incidents were not linked, correct?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Life fact: Some people are awful human beings and shouldn't be allowed to live.

Perhaps the same group of people?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

That's horrible! I dont know how someone would be able to do that. Poor pony, and owner


----------



## tblver (Jul 9, 2011)

Last winter there was a guy who was running around skinning horses alive and then....doing things to them. Yeah. Some people are just not right in the head.

Me? I'd prefer to skin those people and then pee on their graves :happydance: 

....but I hate people, so yeah.....


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

No they weren't linked, but they were so close together I just mentioned it as an afterthought.
And, tblver, sometimes I really don't like people either.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Didn't that pony have it's ear cut off too or is this a different story I'm thinking about?

Horrible, horrible stuff. Some people have no heart.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Heatherloveslottie said:


> Didn't that pony have it's ear cut off too or is this a different story I'm thinking about?
> 
> Horrible, horrible stuff. Some people have no heart.


As far as I can remember from the news programme, they didn't mention anything about an ear being cut off, but that is awful. The worst thing is that it's not done for survival - I could maybe understand if they needed food so bad that they felt they had to kill this poor pony to survive, but it looks as if this was just done for sport, for "the lolz".


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

That is so sad. How anyone could do that to a defenseless animal is beyond me. lunatics like that should not be allowed to live. Keeping theowner in my thoughts


----------

